# Cypripedium pubescens



## John M (Jun 10, 2014)

Running a bit late this year due to the cold spring. However, since the temps have been comfortable with no high heat days yet, the flowers are lasting better than in past years. They smell great too! 



























I planted these about 10 years ago. I made the bed by building a frame out of 2 x 4's approximately 2.5' x 8'. I placed it on top of the grass and filled it with ProMix HP. I then planted the dormant roots with the eyes just poking out of the ProMix. Then, I covered the whole thing with small size coconut husk chips to a depth of about 1". Other than watering when it's dry and a little feeding, that's it. Last year in the early spring and again this year in early May, I gave them just one liberal sprinkling of Miracle Grow 10-10-10 slow release granules. That's it for feeding as the slow release granules will feed them all summer long.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 10, 2014)

That is very nice John. Great culture.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 10, 2014)

Always spectacular again to see all of these beauties John !!!! Bravo, and thanks for showing !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2014)

What a great display!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2014)

Amazing ingenuity!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2014)

! very nice


----------



## emydura (Jun 10, 2014)

Just wonderful John. What a stunning display. I would tell you that I'm envious you can grow these but then Canberra is cold enough as it is. So I'm happy just to appreciate yours.


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. David; What?.....you don't like -35*C temps in the winter?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2014)

Impressive bed John. I look at pics like this and feel jealous until I remember northern winters!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 14, 2014)

What a show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

